# Aliasdomain / Subdomain Problem bei ISPConfig3



## cokotech (20. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Alias und Subdomains in ISPConfig3.
Zu Info, ich habe eine Domain.de und eine Domain.com. Die Domain.com ist als Domain ganz normal eingerichtet und die dazugehörigen Subdomains www.domain.com und bla.domain.com funktionieren. Nun habe ich eine Aliasdomain domain.de eingerichtet. Egal was ich dort als auto-subdomain einstelle, die Subdomains der eigentlichen Hauptdomain funktioneren nicht. Es wird immer auf die Domain an sich umgeleietet.
Was mache ich evtuell verkehrt?
Und vor allem Funktioneren die Aliasdomains auch bei den Emails? Also wenn ich dann hans@domain.com einrichte kommt dann hans@domain.de auch an oder muss ich die extra einrichten?

Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


Gruß Sven


----------



## cokotech (20. Okt. 2009)

Denke ich habs raus. Ich dachte eine Aliasdomain teils sich das schicksal der Domain was die Subdomains betrift, aber die Aliase scheint man alle einzeln mir Subdomain anlegen zu müssen!


Gruß Sven!


----------

